# WCG 7th Birthday Challenge



## WBT112 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dear members of TechpowerUp!,

The 16th of November 2011 marks the 7th birthday of World Community Grid.

This day takes SETI.Germany as an opportunity to support the project for 7 days with full power and therefore calls for the 7th Birthday Challenge.

We cordially welcome you and your team to join the challenge.
More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here.

This years birthday present is a possibility to create detailed WCG user-statistics. 
We hope that many members participate in this challenge and would be very happy to see yours teams registration.







So far this was our standard information text. Are you interested ?
If you have any questions regarding the challenge please post and I will try to answer them here


----------



## KieX (Nov 8, 2011)

Not sure if you're an admin from Seti.Germany, if so, a personal thanks for the badge generator which I've used a number of times. Either case, welcome to TPU forum 

I think this would be a nice challenge to participate in, will PM the captain to see if he wants to join us up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

We're in!  I'll sign us up later today!  Thank you very much for the invite.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> We're in!  I'll sign us up later today!  Thank you very much for the invite.



Did you get us signed up for that puppy CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2011)

Yessir


----------



## WBT112 (Nov 11, 2011)

First, thanks for for signing up for the challenge. I didn't create the badge-generator, but i'll "forward" your appreciation 

A preview to the challenge:
According to your RAC you might be around the top 3-teams (we have Team-China, The L'Allicance Francophone already in). It's not clear if least year's winner "2ch" joins this year. Once the challenge has started, you can watch the hourly-updated statistics *here*

Anyway: Have fun


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2011)

Will be fun for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 29, 2011)

WBT112 said:


> Dear members of TechpowerUp!,
> 
> The 16th of November 2011 marks the 7th birthday of World Community Grid.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say thanks again for the heads up and the invite.  It was a great challenge and definitely fun.


----------

